# Raw hides, to chew or not to chew



## Heather (May 30, 2007)

My Oreo, 1yr., has a exteme need to chew and the only thing that seems to make him happy is a raw hide bone. He will then proceed to chew at least one side of it off the very first day, and totally become obscessed with it chewing untill he's tired and beginning again the next day. Is there something else I can give him? Maybe something else will last longer and not make his feet so icky.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Heather,
I have tried raw hides only once but they don't agree with Benji. He gets very loose stool. I give Benji only Pearly Whites to chew. They are good for gums and tartar control. I get 6" usually, but this time I tried 8" and it is taking a little longer for Benji to finish it. I throw it when it gets to about 2" so that Benji won't choke on it.

Here is the website for N-Bone Pearly Whites:
http://www.doggy-gifts.com/

Best,
Poornima


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Rawhide makes Oliver sick as well. (once was more than enough)
Have you tried kongs? Oliver loves his.
Sally


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Rawhides can not only be sticky and gooey, but pcs. often break off when the dog is chewing on it and get ingested. They don't break down in the stomach, so can cause trouble. 

There are great chew toys available, but not many Havs seem to like rubber all that much. Our Sammy is a constant chewer and I found a simple solution. I tie an old dishrag, or rag, into a knot (in the middle of it) and throw it around. I do that with old socks too. He loves fabric so these are his favorite things. I've also cut up an old pair of leather moccasins that I was about to throw in the trash. Sammy chews on these pcs. like there's no tomorrow! lol 

You dont' want to give your dog a real shoe or sock because you dont' want him to think it's o.k. to chew those things up, but by tying a knot in the middle of it, or cutting/tearing it up, it's different and he knows those are o.k.

I can't think of much else ..... but if I do, I'll post again!  Good luck, Heather and welcome to the forum!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Radar's a Knot Freak....He Loves the rope bone, as I like to call it. It's nice and tight and he hasn't managed to take it apart yet which is a good thing. It's pretty much stodd up to anything Radar can give it. I can see it lasting quite a while.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Speaking again on the need to chew, I may as well use this thread for this topic. Since Radar's Neutering and with the Extraction of three teeth, two Canines and One Molar he was chewing on this blanket that My Wife knitted for him (she had some leftover material). I really would rather him not have it but he sleeps with it sometimes. :focus: 

Anyway Radar was chewing on it and he began to bleed onto the blanket from his mouth. I figured it was from the tender gums and the tooth removal hadn't really healed which was expected. We Promptly removed the blanket as it has an open design on it which allows for a flossing kind of action and really tears into the tender gums especially after tooth removal. The blanket was really beginning to become very red with blood.

Derek


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty is a chewer, she always has something in her mouth. She enjoys the rawhides, I've never noticed them being gone even the small ones. So I am almost sure she doesn't swollow them. She also enjoys large beef bones, packaged for dogs or from the butcher. I am lucky nothing seems to bother her digestive system.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Sierra is a real chewer too, she really enjoys it! She prefers white beef-skin, it's not sticky at all, and it's not treated with any chemicals....I buy it at a "green"-shop...

I would never give her anything artificial like a nylabone etc....to me personally it's like giving you child a plastic lolly-pop or plastic cookie....just because it might taste good, means it is good for them....
Especially with the nylabones, they do nibble bits of....and I can not imagine that being healthy going through their digestive system...


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Winston uses Bully sticks...*

they're just bull #@%# but they are all natural and LAST forever and are safe. Some are filled and smell though so smell before you buy. You want just the bully stick.

Trish


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

the smell of the Bully stick are so strong I can't handle them in the house and if she has it outside the ants get to them.

Trish, what are they filled with?????


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico has lots of the chew toys - rope bones, 5 different kinds of nylabones, 4 different kinds of kongs and various and assorted other chewies. He doesn't really chew on them much, though. He fetches his rope bones, he eats stuff out of his kongs but doesn't really chew on them, he bats his nylabones around and tosses them in the air (OK, occasionally he nibbles on the end of his puppy fish). The only thing he likes to chew on is a compressed rawhide bone. The first one he got he went nuts over. Now it's not so exciting - he'll chew a bit but isn't obsessed like he was. No tummy upset from it, and we watch him when he's chewing them.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Casper loves to chew, every morning when he wakes up he looks for a chew. I have found what seems to be healthly chews from Merrick, made in USA and his favorite is the smaller flossies. I buy them by the case of 50. I thought someone on the forum said they were on backorder, I am not sure. You can buy them on line or at pet specialty stores. Merrick also has other natural chews available, I have been trying a couple of the other ones, and Casper so far has liked them all.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have had some dogs that are sensitive to rawhide, but my current bunch love to chew on them. They don't eat them, they just gnaw and gnaw and gnaw. I stick with one specific brand (Dr. Dentley's I think).

One of our older puppies came to visit for a week and he has the best teeth. They are so clean! They attribute it to regular rawhide chews and occasional brushing. It was very impressive.

Piaget loves Flossies. I picked one up for him when we went to Denver and he would sit in the stroller for a whole seminar chewing on that thing and completely content to just chew that instead of his usual playing around. 

Lynn, I'm going to try to send you an e-mail about your Flossies. Oops, you have your e-mail option disabled. I'll try to send a PM instead.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't stand the smell of the bully sticks either. My dogs love the white rawhide-- They are both strong, strong chewers. I had been using retriever sticks that I got a Target--- Cash would go through them in no time--- but they are made in China-- so no more! But in looking for rawhide made in the USA - I found these rawhide chips at a local pet store by "American Dog" they come in a big 2lb bag. the label says thicker, tougher and lasts longer. And you know what they do!!!! much longer than those 1" by 12" retriever sticks and they don't seem to get as slimy and they seem to just knaw them down as opposed to biting off chunks. And they do not smell at all.

ttp://www.petfactory.com/pics/product/79048.jpg

Hope you guys can find them near you. I haven't found them for sale on line


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick has some rawhides and I haven't noticed any adverse effects... however his all time favorites are Merrick flossies. He loves those things and since they're just beef tendon I don't feel so bad giving it to him.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We use bully sticks for all of our dogs and we've never had a smell problem. If you try the bully sticks, don't buy any that are "flavored" or coated with any hickory or other taste. You want all natural - no extra additives. You also want to avoid any chew products from Mexico or China (no surprise there).

Pepper gets a 12" bully to work on every day. It takes him several days, almost a week, to work his way through it. 

You can also try Nylabone's Healthy Edibles. These are the only Nylabones that are completely digestible. They won't last as long as a real meat chew, but they're safer than rawhide or other artificial, plastic-based products.

Try to avoid pig ears, cow hooves, pig snouts and regular rawhide. Pig ears and snouts are often shellacked in chemicals to prevent bug infestation. Cow hooves stink and may cause tooth breakage. 

Rawhide is not digestible. If a large enough piece is swallowed by your dog it may cause intestinal blockage. Pressed rawhide is safer, but it's still not ideal for your dog's digestive system. 

We learned the hard way. We've lost one dog to rawhide blockage, had two dogs break their teeth on cow hooves, and had one dog end up hospitalized after getting sick from a pig ear. 

Live and learn! 

Wanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wanda, where do you buy the all natural Bully Sticks? and what part of the steer they are? I think there are several different beef parts that are call Bully Sticks. I'm almost 110% sure the one's I got were the penis'. Never, never again. Awful smell, but Smarty loved them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wanda, that's terrible  I wish there was more information readily available on these products, or atleast a more precise safety warning. I had never even heard of how the process certain chews in bizarre chemicals until I started researching food. Its crazy.

Gucci hasn't had a chew in over a month, but she finds other things to chew (like her rope toys and the jerky I make is good to chew on)

I"m on the fence with the chews still.

Kara


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee loves the spiral shaped flossies. Pieces don't seem to break off from them either, and they don't smell badly. We give him it whole and it takes a while for him to get through one.

He goes through the Pearly Whites in no time flat! I think the ones I bought were too small for him.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I was saying NOT to get the ones that smell...*

there are some that smell [no idea why] and some that DO NOT smell....get the ones that DO NOT smell.

eace:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> the smell of the Bully stick are so strong I can't handle them in the house and if she has it outside the ants get to them.


Sandi, I think the issue you are having is that the bully sticks you are getting are smoked. When i 1st got these for my dogs, the smell was making us sick & i said i wouldnt get anymore. But after some research I didnt realize they had flavored ones because they dont really say it but you can get 'natural' ones that dont smell at all. I get the Free Range brand all natural ones. Just an FYI.
My Jax is a serious chewer. I have to have several kinds of chew things all over the house so he doesnt get into trouble. But bully sticks are the favorite. I have never had an animal who liked kongs or nylabones. I dont like giving anything artificial if i can help it. I just hope this chew phase doesnt last long.
Has anyone heard of a chew thats called Antlerz? They are actual antlers that have shed from deer. I thought that looked interesting.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Has anyone heard of a chew thats called Antlerz? They are actual antlers that have shed from deer. I thought that looked interesting.


Neither Javi or Phoebe are big chewers - they do like flossies and bully sticks - can't even get them to look at Pearly Whites. I tried Antlerz - they didn't like them. I tried Rabbit ears a while ago - Phoebe chewed on it for a while but Javi just walked away.

I made the oven jerky that was posted on another thread and they absolutely loved it. It was a different consistency than the store bought jerky (which I will never buy again) but it was a big hit. If you make jerky in a dehydrator, does it turn out more like the packaged stuff?

Arlene


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Here's more info than you probably wanted to know about the bully stick...found interesting as to why some smell [depends on way they're dried]....

_Bully Sticks are an all natural pet treat. They have no chemicals or preservatives so you can rest assured that your dogs are getting a "clean" treat. Bully Sticks are the actual penis from a bull which is taken from the bull and then dried or smoked. Depending on the manufacturer of the Bully Sticks they can be odorless, obviously the less odor the better they are for you. In order to make a Bully Stick odorless the drying of the stick needs to be done vertically, this way all of the blood and urine are drained out of the product. Seeing they are a natural pet treat, they are safe for a dog to eat all the time. They are also 100% digestible and a great source of protein.

Another benefit that Bully Sticks have over traditional pet treats is that, depending on the size of the dog, they can last a long time. I have 2 pugs and it takes them a week to get through one bully stick. However, for larger breeds they may be able to go through one, depending on thickness, in a day. This is especially nice for the pet owner because it keeps the dog busy for an hours, and as we all know dogs love to chew.

Lastly, Bully Sticks are great for even the most finiky of dogs. Unlike rawhide treats, all dogs go crazy for bully sticks. This in some homes might save from chewing on the funiture._


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> Bully Sticks are the actual penis from a bull which is taken from the bull and then dried or smoked.


I think that might be a bit too much of information for some of us hahahha!
I always thought they were part of the lower leg of a bull/cow



TnTWalter said:


> Depending on the manufacturer of the Bully Sticks they can be odorless, obviously the less odor the better they are for you. In order to make a Bully Stick odorless the drying of the stick needs to be done vertically, this way all of the blood and urine are drained out of the product.


Again, getting visuals here...... yikes....

I would never give Sierra hoofs or pig ears and all that stuff....the beefskin stuff is more than enough hihihi and she's happy with it 

I know that dogs in the wild eat all that stuff, it's just me


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

arlene said:


> Neither Javi or Phoebe are big chewers - they do like flossies and bully sticks - can't even get them to look at Pearly Whites. I tried Antlerz - they didn't like them. I tried Rabbit ears a while ago - Phoebe chewed on it for a while but Javi just walked away.
> 
> I made the oven jerky that was posted on another thread and they absolutely loved it. It was a different consistency than the store bought jerky (which I will never buy again) but it was a big hit. If you make jerky in a dehydrator, does it turn out more like the packaged stuff?
> 
> Arlene


Hi Arlene,

I haven't made the jerky in the oven, only the dehydrator, but I can tell you that it is similar in texture/feel to the store bought stuff, but it is NOT the same color, especially the chicken, it looks like a golden brazed chicken breast, not that weird "reddish" color that the China jerky is, and it also smells a BAZILLION times better.... I compared the two side by side, and the homemade is leaps and BOUNDS better. Gucci goes nutso for it, in fact, whenever I run the dehydrator she basically hovers around it waiting for it to be done. lol

I bought the Excalibur one, and highly recommend it. We are LOVING it. We are not only making dog treats, but drying bananas, apples, sunflower seeds, peppers, onions, etc.

The beef jerky I made was cut too thick (by the butcher), so I am about to try that one again here soon, probably tomorrow.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

_"In order to make a Bully Stick odorless the drying of the stick needs to be done vertically, this way all of the blood and urine are drained out of the product."_

O.k, what I'd like to know is........... who was the FIRST person to think of doing this??? Who sat there, looking and examing the bull's penis, thinking, "Hmm... I wonder what I could do with this thing. Oh, I know! What if I dried it and see if the dogs will eat it!" HUH ????? :jaw:

LMBO ! OH boy........ :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone have the brand that is all natural and dried hanging? I' not going the other route again.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Marj, probably the some people who found that rock looking thing in the ocean, opened it and said "oysters yummmmm"uke:


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Kara . . . They loved the oven jerky but it was a bit more crunchy so they didn't chew as long as on the store bought stuff. Maybe I dried it too long . . . Seems like the dehydrator is the way to go in the long run so I guess I will start shopping for one.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Dehydrator? WTH is that? Microwave?

Home made jerky? Recipe anyone? Sounds interesting!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by LuvMyHavanese View Post
Has anyone heard of a chew thats called Antlerz? They are actual antlers that have shed from deer. I thought that looked interesting.[/QUOTE]

Antlerz are great! They are very hard, but don't splinter and they don't have a bit of smell. If shopping for them look for the ones that have more of an inner circle (I'm not sure what it is== marrow maybe?) My boys love those ones-- but the ones that don't have the inner ring they don't get quite as excited about. 
you just have to pick through the packages. They are quite expensive though, but they do last a long time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Suuske747 said:


> Dehydrator? WTH is that? Microwave?
> 
> Home made jerky? Recipe anyone? Sounds interesting!!!


A dehydrator is a small machine that can usually fit on a kitchen countertop that works very slowly to remove moisture from food in order to preserve it. Do you have dried fruits or fruit leather over there? You can make those at home in a dehydrator. I'll try to find some information online to help explain it.

Here is a much better link explaining what it is: What is a food dehydrator at wisegeek.com

Here is a link to pictures of various dehydrators for sale: Dehydrators on Amazon.com


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

thanks!

yes we have dried fruit as such.....

well I guess that's still something fairly new to be used as home-machine?

I'll have to have a look in the shops here....but it's definitly not very common here to have in home.....
they don't come cheap.....hhhmm....
thanks for the information Kimberly!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think dehydrators have been around since the 1960's over here. My parents had one when I was young (early 1970's) and my in-laws have always had one it seems. They upgrade theirs every 5-10 years it seems.

They are very handy if you like to make your own dried foods, but they take a long time to create a finished product, and they take up counter space too, so most people don't use them anymore. In my mind, they seemed to be more common in the late 1970's.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just wanted to add to the discussion of bully sticks that my vet said that they can break dog's teeth and that he has seen it happen. I'm not sure if that's him being overly cautious (as I've mentioned before that he is), but I thought I would just let you all know one negative aspect that I've heard about.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Wanda, where do you buy the all natural Bully Sticks? and what part of the steer they are?


I'm guessing you know what body part these are by now. We buy ours in bulk at e-petsboutique.com. We've never had a problem with smell from this supplier. There is a minimum buy requirement so maybe someone will go in with you to split the order. Or, you can buy several month's worth and stock up.

They also offer Bully Stick Spirals in a 12-pack. These are a thinner, spiral shaped, lighter weight chew. We tried a pack of these and Pepper loved them, but they do have a slight smell - in case you are totally opposed to any odor. They didn't stink enough to bother us. Pepper used to chew them in the bedroom and, believe me, if they really smelled then my husband would've tossed them out of the room.

I've been searching high and low for venison pizzles (deer penises) as a chew for our dog that's allergic to beef (the epileptic boy). It crushes me that there isn't anything on the market as good as a bully stick for dogs like him. If anyone knows where I can find a supply of these, please tell me!

Wanda


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Wanda, that's terrible  I wish there was more information readily available on these products, or atleast a more precise safety warning.
> Kara


I know. The lack of information to pet owners is alarming. How many dogs died from blockage caused by Greenies before the company did something about it? They've now changed their recipe so that the chews are completely digestible, but it took a long while.

Rawhide is still a huge seller to unsuspecting pet owners. If I had known then what I know now...right?

At least we learn by our mistakes so we're better prepared to protect our dogs in the future.

Wanda


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Lina said:


> I just wanted to add to the discussion of bully sticks that my vet said that they can break dog's teeth and that he has seen it happen.


Is it possible that the dog that broke it's tooth on a bully stick had really bad or already damaged teeth? It's dried meat with NO bone! What does this vet recommend you use as a safe chew for your dog?

Hopefully we'll never encounter such a problem. I love these bullies since they help keep the dogs' teeth clean.

Wanda


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I know. The lack of information to pet owners is alarming. How many dogs died from blockage caused by Greenies before the company did something about it? They've now changed their recipe so that the chews are completely digestible, but it took a long while.


Completely digestible?!

I wonder then why Sierra throws them back up the next morning.......She's not getting any any more.....they come out the way they went in!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wanda,

But is so SAD that we have to learn from mistakes, with our dogs, or watch other people LOSE their dogs to liver failure, etc.

I picked up some books from advocates exposing the pet food industry, mostly slamming on the crap they put it into commercial food, but I was suprised to learn how dangerous other things are, like chews, etc. I know there are also dangers to real bones, but no dog should have to die or suffer from a toxin that is put into a product and sold on the shelf. That is negligent.

I just decided to go 100% homemade everything. I make it all, food, treats, jerky, biscuits, etc. and I'm just not going to buy any more commercial dog foods. They are too risky. I have to brush her teeth every day, and take her to the dentist for cleanings, but that's a small price to pay. She is already acting like a different dog, lots more energy than before...

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara, 2 of my dogs have an incredible desire to chew. The only thing that comes close to lasting are bully sticks. What have you come up with for Gucci? Or is she not a big chewer. My males are chewers, Dreamer only occasionally. I would love some different alternatives. I have tried MANY other things..........


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

sHANNON, I have two chewers also, and one that NEVER chews anything. I find that I like them to just chew on toys, ropes, and the sterilized bones which I fill with their kibble & wet food sometimes. This way they are not getting any additional "crap" but still getting to chew.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh Laurie, if i could only get them to chew on those things! I have many toys, ropes, and the bones etc... but they just have never had any interest in them. And they will find something to chew other than those things(like my shoes! ).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats too bad, My guys dont chew anything they are not supposed to - thankfully, logan will steal your shoe and then lay on it, but he wont chew it!! I never had a piece of furniture chewed either - I am lucky. Why not try the sterilized bones filled with their food or treats. I freeze them & they play with them all day long! Only problem is that Lily usually pushes them under furniture then scratches & barks till you get it out. I would put her in an empty round room if I could


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She likes her rope, she chews those until the break in half!!

I bought some bones from the butcher, some fresh, some roasted..

Here lately, she has been dragging in STICKS from outside to chew. LOL, I guess her desire to chew something, ehh? I usually take them away from her. It is funny, because she knows I don't want the sticks dragged in the house so she will try to sneak them in. hilarious!

I am still looking for a solution. I need to bake some harder treats/cookies, because the last batch turned out kinda soft (from the oats, I'm assuming) She loves them, but a harder homebaked treat would be better.

The jerky is hard/chewy, but she gets those down pretty quickly.

There are some safe chews on the market, you just have to really research them!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine love Merrick Flossies, their favorite. They have rawhides bones, but they only chew them when they are bored with everything else. They also love beef marrow bones from the butcher. They don't like bully sticks, thank goodness, but sometimes will chew Texas Toothpicks or Pearly Whites.

I have always given my dogs rawhides, either the bone shaped or the twists, and have never had a problem.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Thats too bad, My guys dont chew anything they are not supposed to - thankfully,


I guess i should clarify, only my puppy Jax will TRY and get a shoe. The other ones do not though Tripp loved phone cords when he was a pup but that was all. None of them like furniture but i did catch Jax chewing on the WALL! :frusty: . Out of all the puppies/dogs i have had, no one chews as much as Jax. If he is not playing, he is chewing! But the other dogs do not chew on things they shouldnt.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Does anyone have the brand that is all natural and dried hanging? I' not going the other route again.


So far i found Free Range brand is 'all natural'. They have many other things also. Here is the website. My dogs love them.

http://www.freerangedogchews.com/


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Lola got very very sick on rawhide. Vomited several times. Never gave her another one, although she really enjoyed it when she had it. She and Maggie have gotten used to the nylabone. I get the one for the strong chewer. They have learned to like them. 
Kara, you mentioned in an earlier post that you make treats. Do you have any recipes that you might want to share for biscuits that your dog enjoys?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Check out the forum here on alternative ways to feed our Havs: http://www.havaneseforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=48 and there's this thread on treats and recipes: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1743&highlight=recipe and here : http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1632&highlight=recipe This too: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1599&highlight=recipe

Hope that helps!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This question tends to come up now and then. I get customers at the store I work at, asking about giving their dogs those rawhide, twisted sticks and I dont' recommend them. I thought I'd share what I found out last week.

A new English Bulldog puppy owner gave her little girl, 12 weeks, one of these and after a bit, the puppy was choking a bit. Nothing happened then, but a couple of hours later, the puppy was throwing up and convulsing so they brought her quickly to their vet. She was spitting up blood, was crying loudly when she could breathe, and suffering greatly. They did what they could, took x-rays (saw nothing) and gave her oxygen and some kind of medication. It was sugg'd they bring the pup to the ER vet hospital, but that it would be a very expensive procedure (about 1500$) to surgically check for the problem and not even be sure if the puppy would survive it. 

The young couple brought the puppy back home, stayed up all night with her, while she spit up blood and shook. She spit up a piece of rawhide bone, was calm but died in the early morning. The owner posted in a Quebec french forum and of course everyone was upset about it. So many close calls have occurred from these things, so I'd much rather err on the side of caution than take a chance. You just never know!!

If the chew/bone/stick isn't made of parts that are digestible, and easily broken down, then don't use it.


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

You can use an oven as a dehydrator. Convection ovens are best because they have a built in fan. Set the oven to the lowest temperature (120 F is best, no hotter than 200 F) and keep the door cracked open with a towel or wood spoon. Set up a fan to blow into the oven if not a convection oven for best air circulation.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Sandi, some of the bully sticks really stink...you have to get the odorless ones. If they don't drain the urine when drying them out...they will smell bad.

Gracie loves a braided bully stick...I make sure they are odorless.  Best place to find them is on Amazon. One will usually last Gracie at least 2 weeks...maybe even longer.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

My sister-in-laws puppy chocked on a piece of rawhide and died in her arms...I have never given rawhide.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scout loves thin rawhide sticks. They are one of the few chewies that don't give him the runs, surprisingly. Lincoln will try to "crunch" them into pieces, so I don't give them to him. Dingo makes "munchy stix" which are small pieces of rawhide and dried chicken fused together - they are easy to chew and break apart.

I skimmed through this thread. Not sure if anyone suggested the chewies at merrickpetcare.com. My boys love snozzles - they have a nice, puffy consistency that won't hurt their teeth and they cannot break off chunks of it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a couple of the big rawhide bones, but Kodi and Shelby don't like them. Sometimes they will play with them. Kodi likes to bury them in the yard. When I had my bigger dogs, they loved rawhide bones. They never had a problem with them.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Our Lab used to throw up big chunks of rawhide. We stopped buying them. We give Lulu and Vinny the range free Moo brand bully sticks. They are odorless and I order them on the internet by the case for a great price.
Carole


----------



## Eileen Marshall (Apr 6, 2007)

Very interesting views on rawhide etc. I was told never to give them to my dog. I have brought Ben up on a natural diet and use a holistic vet. I buy marow bones at the Market. I have them cut in 3 or 4 inch sections. they are frozen so that kills all bacteria. I only give him the middle section of the bone. I think it is the leg bone? If you give the knuckly end they can eat away at some of that and I don't think that is good. The marrow is good for them and they cannot break down the bone. It becomes as clean as a china bone. I also give Ben Pro-Bi (pro-biotic) in his food and he has never had loose stools. I have been away for awhile. Working and not much time for dog fun. Just recommended the Forum to a new puppy owner. You all provide great advise and insight to the breed and raising our wonderful dogs. Thank you.


----------



## Eileen Marshall (Apr 6, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Our Lab used to throw up big chunks of rawhide. We stopped buying them. We give Lulu and Vinny the range free Moo brand bully sticks. They are odorless and I order them on the internet by the case for a great price.
> Carole


What is the web site for the Moo Brand bully sticks? My vet sells them also. Ben loves them but they are gone in no time.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Marj, does that mean Merrick Flossies are OK or no?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I say NO to RAWHIDE because of the non-digestible factor. Too many *deaths of small dogs*, as recounted here.

Lola chews on *Moo Odor-free Braided Bully Sticks*. I buy them in bulk from www.bullysticksonline.com.

You must be sure to get the odor-free ones. She will work on one for a few days. When they unbraid, they are small like flossies. No choking and perfect teeth!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Petaluna said:


> Marj, does that mean Merrick Flossies are OK or no?


I think Merrick flossies are fine. They just go so fast. Lola works through one in 15 minutes. A braided Moo bully stick last her a few days.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Eileen Marshall said:


> What is the web site for the Moo Brand bully sticks? My vet sells them also. Ben loves them but they are gone in no time.


In bulk www.bullysticksonline.com
They come in various sizes and be sure to get the odor-free. Moo has some that are not.

I give little Lola (10lbs) braided 7 inch sticks. I buy a box and it lasts a year. Although I give some to her boyfriend Lefty.


----------

